# Looking for local breeder



## Gary_Whitmore (Aug 18, 2014)

I live in Dayton Tennessee I'm looking for a local Breeder I would like to know a little more about darts and see them in person this is my first terrarium I currently raise chameleon so I'm not new to reptiles but new to darts if anyone could help me I would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Gary_Whitmore (Aug 18, 2014)

No one knows


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lots of people In Atlanta, Kevin Hoff in Savannah, and many in central Florida.


----------



## Gary_Whitmore (Aug 18, 2014)

OK thanks I was hoping to be a lot closer to one but I guess not


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

This thread is in the Southeast Regional subforum: 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/57008-tennessee-froggers-5.html


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

I believe dart from warehouse is in Tn.

They will give you a response when you ask questions.

I am not sure you will find many that will willingly say they have used them though.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr Christopher McHale said:


> I believe dart from warehouse is in Tn.
> 
> They will give you a response when you ask questions.
> 
> I am not sure you will find many that will willingly say they have used them though.


Are you really recommending that he learns from Dart Frog Warehouse? They are the single most hated company in the frog world and for good reason. They have distanced themselves from all hobbyists by slamming other companies, spreading lies about husbandry and genetics. Also, I can't think of a single question that they've answered without lying about something.

Please do not start this wonderful hobby off on the wrong foot. I believe there are a few good hobbyists in Tennessee, however names evade me at the moment. Give it some time and you should have get a few people willing to help you out. 

Good luck!

John


----------



## Gary_Whitmore (Aug 18, 2014)

OK thanks I will keep looking


----------



## Gary_Whitmore (Aug 18, 2014)

I have message a couple of the TN members no reply yet


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

a lot of times people do not read posts until the weekend...and this one is an extended one for some lucky people...patience Grasshopper....


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Just located a DB member "chesney" in TN.....might want to send a Private Message to him...he's still on Dendroboard, so will probably be able to suggest some people, and may be a mentor for you....good luck


----------



## Gary_Whitmore (Aug 18, 2014)

OK thanks my Grandmaster lol


----------



## Gary_Whitmore (Aug 18, 2014)

I may have found one but would like some more options


----------



## Gary_Whitmore (Aug 18, 2014)

Still looking


----------



## Handfishinghillbilly (Apr 4, 2013)

What part of TN? His screen name is Brian and he is in the Nashville area. Pm if you want his info and I'll try to make sure he is still breeding and willing to help out.


----------



## Gary_Whitmore (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm next to Chattanooga Nashville's like four and a half hours away


----------



## Holdway (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm in Newport, TN. I'm new to darts, only had them close to a year now. I don't know much now but I read a lot. I've breed exotic finches for the past 36+ years with great success. I used to have over 500 finches and now I'm down to only around 120. Having to find a new hobby due to asthma. I want to breed several different types of darts. I love this hobby already. It gives me the same thrill that my birds used to. Currently setting up a frog room to be able to try and get started as a breeder. I don't want to be the biggest or the best at breeding my darts. I just want to have big, vibrant colored, healthy baby frogs!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome to your latest addiction.... and am hoping that both of you are able to find a "somewhat" local mentor... Try to attend some of the reptile/amphibian shows such as Repticon...and there are others as well--you may be pleasantly surprised...and there are people who do not do the computer thing--so check out larger pet stores who may have customers who know customers...that sort of thing.


----------



## Holdway (Jan 26, 2015)

I live about 1 hour to 1 hour 15 min from Lisa chesney. I have talked to her several times and have learned quiet a bit. She is prob tired of hearing from me, BUT I sure hope not. I have never met her in person but hope to soon. One thing that I have already gotten used to from having birds is you have to be TOTALLY committed to your husbandry duties! Sorry to relate back to birds but that's all I have every known. I started with them at the ripe old age of 9


----------

